# tabellengrösse



## seberix (4. Juli 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich will dass sich der Inhalt der Tabellen der Grösse des Inhaltes anpassen. Also dass z.B. bei viel Inhalt einer Seite die HP natürlich grösser (länger ist) und bei wenig kleiner.

Hoffe ich habe mich einigermaßen verständlich ausdrücken können.
Wenn einer weiß was ich meine bitte Antwort!


----------



## Tobias Menzel (4. Juli 2004)

Hi,

normalerweise machen das Tabellen automatisch. 
Gib einfach keine Höhe ein, dann passt sich die Höhe dem Inhalt an:
	
	
	



```
<table width="50%" border="1" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
  <tr> 
    <td>Hier steht ein kurzer Text.</td>
  </tr>
</table>
```
sollte nur eine Zeile hoch sein.
	
	
	



```
<table width="50%" border="1" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
  <tr> 
    <td><p>Hier steht ein l&auml;ngerer Text:</p>
      <p>Die Tabelle ist deshalb auch l&auml;nger.</p></td>
  </tr>
</table>
```
sollte 3 Zeilen hoch sein.

Gruß


----------



## seberix (4. Juli 2004)

ja...

aber ich wenn ich in die tabelle verlinken will soll sich die grösse der tabelle dem inhalt anpassen...


----------



## Tobias Menzel (4. Juli 2004)

... das hab ich jetzt nicht genau verstanden.

soll die Tabelle dynamisch skaliert werden bzw. der Inhalt via echo oder document.write bereitgestellt werden?

Bitte erkläre das noch mal ein wenig genauer.

Bzw. vielleicht bin ich ja heute Abend bloß zu blöd  vielleicht weiß jemand anders rat.

Gruß


----------



## seberix (5. Juli 2004)

genau...

die tabelle soll sich selber skalieren, also der grösse des jeweiligen inhaltes anpassen.

ein beispiel: streetfame . at . tt

(sorry die Schreibung des links - aber es geht anscheinend nicht anders...)

wenn man auf die seite kommt ist die mittlere tabelle noch recht klein... und wenn man dann auf "news" klickt wird die tabelle so gross wie der inhalt. also die tabelle passt sich der größe des inhaltes an.

weisst du was ich meine?

grüsse


----------



## Tobias Menzel (5. Juli 2004)

Hi,

soweit ich das sehen kann, ist es doch genau das, was ich meinte.

Es gibt eine Tabelle mit 3 Spalten.
Auf der Seite "News" steht eben im Inhalt ein längerer Text (getrennt durch horizontale Linien), daher wird die ganze Tabelle auch höher.

Das heißt, eigentlich passt sich die Tabelle nicht wirklich "dynamisch" an, da es sich bei jedem Menüpunkt um eine neue Seite handelt.
	
	
	



```
<table width="80%" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
  <tr valign="top" bgcolor="#99FFFF"> 
    <td width="10%">Link 1<br>
      Link 2<br>
      Link 3<br>
      Link 4</td>
    <td><p>&nbsp;</p>
      <p> &nbsp;Hier kommt dann der Inhalt rein</p>
      <p>&nbsp;Wenn hier mehrere Zeilen stehen, wird die Tabelle l&auml;nger</p>
      <p> &nbsp;....</p></td>
    <td width="10%">Rechte Seite</td>
  </tr>
</table>
```

Gruß


----------



## seberix (5. Juli 2004)

ok - also sind das alles eigene seiten

kann man das nicht mit iframes lösen oder so? dass sich nur immer die mittlere spalte ändert und die beiden anderen bleiben?

weil auf eine tabelle kann ich ja nicht verlinken oder?


----------



## Tobias Menzel (5. Juli 2004)

Auf eine Tabelle kannst Du nicht verlinken, die repräsentiert ja keine Datei.

Mit iframes kenne ich mich nicht genug aus, um sagen zu können, ob sich deren Maße über JS z.B. dynamisch ansprechen und verändern lassen.

Bei DIVs geht das jedenfalls: über .style.height und .style.width kann die Größe eingestellt werden.

Gruß


----------

